# Tie die twins



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What ever happend to them? I miss their reports

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Pretty sure they got sick of all the BS forum members gave them and left. I miss their reports too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Tie Die Twins said screw it*



swbuckmaster said:


> What ever happend to them? I miss their reports
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Coupla Moderators and 3 or 4 UWN members ran them off.

They were a hoot.

.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Yeah....I miss the hooligans too. Met them in Utah once and they helped me catch my first Bonneville Cutthroat.....nice guys to fish with....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I always thought their account got banned because they shared it, which is a big site rule no-no. Anywho forwhatever reason, they are gone and IMO I'm A-OK with it. Hopefully they are having a fun time with Karl.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I always thought their account got banned because they shared it, which is a big site rule no-no. Anywho forwhatever reason, they are gone and IMO I'm A-OK with it. Hopefully they are having a fun time with Karl.
> 
> -DallanC


They had the same account briefly and then went to 2 separate accounts, different usernames.

I ice fished with them once.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps they got jobs.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking about them a couple weeks ago. 

Hopefully they got haircuts. 

But they were nice fellas. Helped the B&G Club kids learn to ice fish with us a few years back (along with lots of other great peeps from UWN).


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The last I heard, (3rd hand) they are now in graduate school, rarely have time to fish, and are busy. Yeah, it sounds like they have become responsible adults. Not sure if congratulations or condolences are in order. 


For all the drama on message boards they used to bring out, at least the "non evil" one was pretty nice. (never met the other one) I ran into him at Utah lake one day and fished with him for a few hours. Seemed like a good kid.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is not a fishing report........why is it listed here?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*dad*



.45 said:


> This is not a fishing report........why is it listed here?


Because I am their fodder:



top of the page


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh thats nice!!:mrgreen:


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Karl got banned? No one invited me for celebration beers?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Karl left on his own accord, not very many agreed with him so he went somewhere else where the shoot 300+ magnums and 200 grain bullets.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> Karl left on his own accord, not very many agreed with him so he went somewhere else where the shoot 300+ magnums and 200 grain bullets.


He was over at Utah Concealed Carry raising some havoc. I don't know if they ran him off or not.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I for one don't miss them or their reports at all. From what I recall, they're the reason quite a few members left this site and/or stopped posting fishing reports of their own. (I know a few personally). 

Whatever..... hope they did get some jobs and have learned a few new karate moves. :|


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I for one don't miss them or their reports at all. From what I recall, they're the reason quite a few members left this site and/or stopped posting fishing reports of their own. (I know a few personally).
> 
> Whatever..... hope they did get some jobs and have learned a few new karate moves. :|


Please explain why people you know would leave this site or quit posting their reports because of them?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Please explain why people you know would leave this site or quit posting their reports because of them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I wasn't privy to ALL the deatils in every case, but some info was shared in confidence and then lots of posting and sharing of said details to others.

"Hotspotting" if you want to call it that. A very sensitive subject to some.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We've been down the discussion road several times about the hot spotting subject. Everyone has their own opinion.

Bottom line with the twins- Some people loved them and others were just "rubbed wrong" when it came to them. Doesn't really matter, just they way life is.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

So why have a fishing report section if it offends people who read the reports?



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> So why have a fishing report section if it offends people who read the reports?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Because some areas are sensitive and the twins were told of these areas in confidence as a favor. (I know whoever told them made a mistake). They would exploit these areas and even taunt people. Glad I never showed them some of my favorite spots. Oh, and they never found good spots by doing their own research.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Does Hooked on utah or similar shows make you mad?

I think the twins were the type that hooked and kept over their possession limit "not daily limit" because I don't think they practiced catch and release. They fished dang near every day and I don't think anyone could eat that many fish. I could be completely wrong because it's only speculation on my part. I think this is what made most on here upset with them. Again only speculation. 

To tell you the truth I don't buy the hot spotting because people have short memories. They hear of a report and unless their gear is already packed they are probably going to go to a familiar body of water. I also believe 90% of the fish are caught by 10% of the fisherman. As long as your not showing lures and techniques the 90% would only be wasting their time on your body of water. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

On a side note if I got a tip from someone on this forum about a body of water and was asked to keep it quiet I would. It's common courtesy and could see how that would upset them if I didn't. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I hotspoted myself one day. 

I went up to Deer Creek and was catching 1 1/2-3 lb rainbows just about every cast. 

I went back to the same spot the next day with some friends and didn't get a bite.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

twins? They were a flash-in-the-pan. People are finicky that way with hobbies. It's the only thing in the whole world one day.....then the next day it's over and on to the next.


I hear the twins have hooked up with John Daily and are now golfing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

3 pages and they are not even here anymore? Oh PBH its Daly not Daily.8) I happen to like old John!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

Here's my take as a Moderator:
The twins were here for less than 4 years. At first they new little about fishing; were not what I would call "ethical" and broke a ton of Forum rules. Tie Die got banned several times but kept on coming back, a better member each time. As far as I know they ate all of their catch or gave away what they didn't eat (uh...dirt and all lol). The twins made a lot of friends and a lot of enemies. At the end of their stay here their posts were fine; informative, ethical, non-combative, with lots of pictures. For the last 1 1/2 to 2 years the Twins posted their fishing stories in the UWN's top secret, and seldom used, *AREA 51.* look it up

Did they run some people out of here? yes 
Did they take some people with them? more than you would know.

Here's my take without my Moderator hat on:
You don't have to have a job to belong to the UWN, thanks.
And it's not how ya start, it how ya finish that matters.

I wish them well and I hope they took with them all the good things they learned about the great outdoors from the great people here.

.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This is my favorite thread.
> 
> Here's my take as a Moderator:
> The twins were here for less than 4 years. At first they new little about fishing; were not what I would call "ethical" and broke a ton of Forum rules. Tie Die got banned several times but kept on coming back, a better member each time. As far as I know they ate all of their catch or gave away what they didn't eat (uh...dirt and all lol). The twins made a lot of friends and a lot of enemies. At the end of their stay here their posts were fine; informative, ethical, non-combative, with lots of pictures. For the last 1 1/2 to 2 years the Twins posted their fishing stories in the UWN's top secret, and seldom used, *AREA 51.* look it up
> ...


As a Fodder, you put this quite well Goob...

I used to post dozen's of picture's along with reports and journey's but after the kinky, spikey hair invasion I removed all my pictures. This place was no longer fun nor entertaining. Because of the invasion and the lack of interest in the admin and a few mods here to help 'protect' a few pristine area's, I haven't posted since. Worried about seeing them in my camp spot, worried how they treated fish, worried I might get some of that hair grease on me, worried the few places I go might be hotspotted all over the place, I walked away from here for quite awhile.

Best of luck to the brothers I guess, and thanks for reminding me why I don't post reports anymore.

Besides.....Fishing reports 'used' to be top of the forum, second is no good, lame.

2nd notice Goobie....this thread is in the wrong place.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

For the twin lovers on here, do a UWN search using "Pumpkin Pepper". Hours of epic posts for your enjoyment! lol

I'll be over in the firearms section learning about the pros and cons of bullet crimping.



.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One last quick comment on this. (for me) Around the height of the Twins activity, there was a lot of somewhat heated discussion on the issue of hotspotting. Some of this was Twin related, but not all of it. The aftermath was essentially that a lot of regular contributors stopped posting and the fishing forums have been somewhat slow since. At this point, those of us that post are somewhat circumspect on what we post, but when we do, I think it is of decent usefulness and quality. I do hope that if one of the oldtimers wants to razz me when I post up stuff, that they will. It's what keeps things fun when I'm wasting worktime. ;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sawsman said:


> For the twin lovers on here, do a UWN search using "Pumpkin Pepper". Hours of epic posts for your enjoyment! lol
> 
> I'll be over in the firearms section learning about the pros and cons of bullet crimping.
> 
> .


Did the search and now have a few cool spots to try and lures to use if I only had the energy to ski up hill a few miles with my ice auger for 9 inch fish.

Honestly at the time I couldn't stand his hair and thought he was weird but after reading a few of his post over and having more age on my side I think he was cool. Loved his photos and how articulate he wrote his posts. Honestly makes my post on fishing look stupid. It's to bad people get bent over silly things I guess.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

